# acrylic vs. glass



## mcaiger53 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have found a good deal on an acrylic tank, too good to pass up, but have never had one before. I have been planning a large viv for tincs, or terribles and want to know a little more about acrylic. I have heard that they scratch easily which is my biggest concern. when being used as an aquarium, its not so bad, but my frogs seem to track quite a bit of dirt/clay all over the glass, so im a little worried about having an acrylic. I also have no Idea how to go about cleaning them? I usually use a squeegy to clean the algea and moss off the front of my vivs, and when my tanks get to bad, I can always clean it up quickly with a razor blade. I would assume that a razor blade is out of the question, and wouldnt the squeegy and dirt scratch the acrylic? if anybody has had any experience with using acrylic tanks as a terrarium or vivarium, please let me know how they work out long term, and any tricks I should know about. any pros/cons of acrylic would be greatly appreciated. also, it is a used tank, so if it leaks, can it be broken down and resealed the same way as a glass tank? I have built my own smaller tanks, and resealed a 70 and a 90, so not too worried, just no experience with acrylic. 
thanks in advance, Mike


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

The acrylic versus glass debate has raged on in the reefing community since time began. I have always been a glass fan (starlite). That said, if someone was offering a steal on one and it showed no scratches, I would jump on it.

I really think that the trick to maintaining them is to think before you act. That means to be especially careful through the initial build. The other killer is deciding to clean your glass without inspecting it carefully for debris

The are mag cleaners made especially for A type tanks. In additon, I would use a mister on pinpoint to spray down the tank face prior to ever wiping. Personally, I would not allow a razor blade in the same house with an acrylic tank. 

It can be done with care.


----------



## jibfest (Dec 1, 2010)

Acrylic has been successfully used in the hobby forever. If its a great deal jump on it. I agree with Zoomie, no razor blades! Use RO water in a hand mister on point to wash frog tracks etc down. Squeegee could be used as a final clean but I would def want to make sure you have any bit of grit off or it could scratch. Personally I don't think its all that easy to scratch your acrylic tank as long as your smart with your cleaning. As for the leaking its like anything else it can always (99.9% of the time lol) be fixed without too much trouble


----------



## Dew (Aug 3, 2011)

All of my tanks are acrylic, and have had no problems ever. I've used razor blades all the time on them with no issues (I actually keep forgetting they're acrylic and thinkin they're glass, so yeah). I've never had warping or any issues.


----------



## gootswa (Mar 16, 2011)

It strikes again, I remember people getting into this on MFK. Quite frankly I have always has glass everything, but acrylic is lighter and I believe once tanks get larger is is stronger as well, but I could be completely wrong on that. Honestly it doesn't matter either way, I say just go with what cheaper so you can pay more attention to the frogs and plants.

So I would say get it for sure.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I hate acrylic tanks with a passion! Look at it cross-eyed and it will scratch. You can use an old credit card for a scraper.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

All of my vivs are glass. Acrylic seems to always warp, turn cloudy, and scratch very easy so I have avoided it completely. Using a razor blade on acrylic is a "no go" as you will scratch the hell out of it so I'd like to see what Dew's tanks look (I call bs).
On the other hand acrylic is easy to drill and much lighter so it does have some advantages over glass. I guess it comes down to personal preference and what you are planning on using the tank for. I would use acrylic for grow out tanks if I found a great buy, but I don't think I'd even consider using it for something that I wanted the awe factor with.

Chris


----------



## Dew (Aug 3, 2011)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> All of my vivs are glass. Acrylic seems to always warp, turn cloudy, and scratch very easy so I have avoided it completely. Using a razor blade on acrylic is a "no go" as you will scratch the hell out of it so I'd like to see what Dew's tanks look (I call bs).
> On the other hand acrylic is easy to drill and much lighter so it does have some advantages over glass. I guess it comes down to personal preference and what you are planning on using the tank for. I would use acrylic for grow out tanks if I found a great buy, but I don't think I'd even consider using it for something that I wanted the awe factor with.
> 
> Chris


If you want a picture I can post one. It's a used 10 gallon AGA acrylic tank


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Plastic tends to be more expensive than glass.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Dew said:


> If you want a picture I can post one. It's a used 10 gallon AGA acrylic tank


So all of your acrylic tanks consist of one used 10gal huh.. Bro please stop posting useless bs that misinforms people who are seeking reliable advise and good information.


----------



## Dew (Aug 3, 2011)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> So all of your acrylic tanks consist of one used 10gal huh.. Bro please stop posting useless bs that misinforms people who are seeking reliable advise and good information.


I have a few 10 gallon dumpy tree frog tanks, but I also have 3 large dumpy enclosures that are glass. I don't really find it useless info if I have an acrylic tank and am willing ti show the effects of a razor blade on it.


----------



## mcaiger53 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys, I appreciate the help. That being said, wow, this seems to be going both ways. I have been wanting to do a large display tank for a while, and this tank is almost exactly what I was looking for. Its 8'x30"high. That is why I'm leary. I will be spending a ton of money throughout the build and planting, and I'm sure it will look good at first, I don't want it to all go to [email protected]#* because you can't see through the tank?
Thanks again, mike.


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

I got a great deal (free) on a 33g acrylic breeder on CL a few years ago, it was very badly scratched. So I converted it to a vert, I GS backgrounded the 3 interior walls, sanded the outside and painted it black with spray (the brand escapes me, but it was rated for plastics). I did use acrylic for the door, which has a few minor scratches, though I don't clean the door ever. It houses my two _L caerulea_.

Doubtful I'd ever use an acrylic tank other than perhaps for a vert where most of the tank is covered by a BG or foliage. Glass is easier to clean, I'd rather deal with the added weight for the sake of convenience.


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> I hate acrylic tanks with a passion! Look at it cross-eyed and it will scratch. You can use an old credit card for a scraper.


Yeah, but you are somewhat biased when it comes to glass Doug!!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Scott Richardson said:


> Yeah, but you are somewhat biased when it comes to glass Doug!!


Too true! But I did used to build high end filtration equipment for the local Denver reef tank market. I used a lot of acrylic there. I don't hate acrylic overall, just for reef tanks and vivs.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I've had a 50g acrylic corner tank set up for a few years and love it. I have been careful with it and it has hardly any scratches. I use a 3M detailing cloth made to wipe down freshly sprayed automotive clearcoat to clean the inside and that keeps from scratching it. IMO, acrylic is clearer than glass as well. Also, you can drill and vent it alot easier than glass.


----------



## chadfarmer (Nov 2, 2008)

Dew said:


> All of my tanks are acrylic, and have had no problems ever. I've used razor blades all the time on them with no issues (I actually keep forgetting they're acrylic and thinkin they're glass, so yeah). I've never had warping or any issues.


show me a pic i have used razor blade on acrylic and it doesnt look good


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

mcaiger53 said:


> also, it is a used tank, so if it leaks, can it be broken down and resealed the same way as a glass tank?


If it is an aquarium (and not a terrarium) there should be no worry about it leaking, unless it has a crack. I believe that all acrylic tanks are fused, with glue that melts the acrylic together, and are not just stuck together with silicone like glass tanks. They are much stronger than glass tanks!

I have a 75 gal acrylic tank sitting in my garage right now,
that I am just itching to set up as a viv.

I would jump on this deal if I were you!


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Here is a bad pic of my acrylic viv I have had set up since mid '08. I have redone it once, but you can see there are no scratches.


----------

